# need help sound proofing room



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good evening all ,

I will be reconverting my bachelor into a basement with playroom for the kids and a home theater. The room i will be using is below one of the kids room. 

What solution could i use to soundproof the ceiling to prevent sound to disturb the kids at night 

Thank you 


alain


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Hello Alain,

You can get increased isolation by treating only the ceiling. However sound will travel up the walls, into the floor joists and simply flank the ceiling to some degree. 

Treating the ceiling alone will certainly help, but understand that sound will still be making it upstairs fairly readily.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ted White said:


> Hello Alain,
> 
> You can get increased isolation by treating only the ceiling. However sound will travel up the walls, into the floor joists and simply flank the ceiling to some degree.
> 
> Treating the ceiling alone will certainly help, but understand that sound will still be making it upstairs fairly readily.


Depends on a lot of factors, but it is possible to isolate the room, by building a room within the room. I'm thinking it would be overkill for this. At the very least use a gramma with your subwoofer.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

What is a gamma and why would this help isolate low frequencies?


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Hello Alain,
> 
> You can get increased isolation by treating only the ceiling. However sound will travel up the walls, into the floor joists and simply flank the ceiling to some degree.
> 
> Treating the ceiling alone will certainly help, but understand that sound will still be making it upstairs fairly readily.


Thank you for your response. What would you suggest i could do to stop as much sound as possible from making it to the room above? 

Building a room within a room is not really an option


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Double layer 5/8 drywall with green glue on the walls and ceiling. Sound isolation clips and two layers on the ceiling would be even better. Look at my monkeyboy ht thread for some pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

